# CQ's yard display



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

justed wanted to post up some pictures from this weekends progress:


frontyard day and night from across the street


leftside up close at night


rights side up close at night


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good so far!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the night pics. Your fence is awsome!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the fence, did you tear down a barn for the weathered boards...and was it your barn?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks like you made some great progress.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great fence. The lighting is great too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the coffin.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the fence!! I like how you took a different approach on the "gravemarkers," rather than just having foam tombstones. Great job!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

Spider Rider said:


> I love the fence, did you tear down a barn for the weathered boards...and was it your barn?


at this rate i wish i had a barn to store all this stuff.

thanks to everyone.

it was all made out of pallets. (freebies)


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

we had a great time this year. we had about 100 tot's. i had a few that would not come up the driveway to get candy. they were scared of me  .

some photos of us from this past weekends haunted house and trail at camp and some from my home wednesday night.


my daughter and i at camp

 
me waiting on tot's to take to the haunted house at camp


my girlfriend and i


mac(the dog), my mother the gypsy, me the grim reaper, my girlfriend the witch, coworker the zombie

the rest of the pics can be seen here


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------

